# Pink Chocolate is Divine! (before & after)



## Temptasia (Mar 26, 2008)

*Underneath it all:* (ew, but you'll see what I have to work with lol)







*Magic of Makeup:*

Face:
Kiehl's Ultra Facial Moisturizer
MUFE Face & Body Foundation Teint 32
MUFE Super Matte Loose Powder
Clinque Pore Minimizer T zone gel
MAC blush in Dollymix (applied too much!)
NARS blush in Zen (contour)

Eyes:
UDPP
MAC Vanilla e/s as base
NARS e/s duos in Divine (shocking pink/ chocolate brown) and Iceland (iridescent blue side)
Revlon Colorstay Liquid Liner
UD 24/7 liner in Zero
MAC Expresso for eyebrows
Maybelline Volum Express Turbo Boost Mascara

Lips:
NARS l/g in Rose Birman mixed with MAC l/g in Nymphette


----------



## Brittni (Mar 26, 2008)

So Sultry!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG...this has just become one of my all time favorite looks. So so pretty!


----------



## mslitta (Mar 26, 2008)

you look gorgous and i love that color combo.


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 26, 2008)

Renaming the thread subject to “you are divine”
Glowing skin, perfect blending and so photogenic. 
Just amazing!


----------



## glamqueen1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Not too much blush at all!!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 26, 2008)

This is gorgeous! I'm saving this look to try this weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much for sharing- you look beautiful!


----------



## bekins (Mar 26, 2008)

love this look, so soft and lady like, very nice!!


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Mar 26, 2008)

I love your skin before and after!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 26, 2008)

really gorgeouss...ive never done brown and pink. soo gonna try it now!! lol and your skin is still flawless without makeup girl.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 26, 2008)

I think you look nice without makeup.  The after is beautiful.


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 26, 2008)

honey just wow!! you are way too beautiful even without make up..but oh my god you did such a good application...great skills!!


----------



## fleckspeck (Mar 26, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 26, 2008)

You are really stunning and have beautiful skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're eye's look amazing in this combo, I wish I could pull this look off...everytime I do it, it just gets messy!


----------



## pat (Mar 26, 2008)

I _*LOVE*_ this look!


----------



## aquadisia (Mar 26, 2008)

DELETED.


----------



## zucker (Mar 26, 2008)

just flawless!


----------



## nunu (Mar 26, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## Ambered (Mar 26, 2008)

prettyy!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 26, 2008)

this look is so hot and you're very pretty!


----------



## cattykitty (Mar 26, 2008)

You are simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 26, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_You are really stunning and have beautiful skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You're eye's look amazing in this combo, I wish I could pull this look off...everytime I do it, it just gets messy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Trust me...I am still afraid to touch pigments and false lashes. This look is as easy as it gets. 

Thanks girls!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd kill for skin like yours!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 26, 2008)

*~*So pretty!!!*~*


----------



## Chelseaa (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm in love with this look.


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 26, 2008)

Luvs It


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 26, 2008)

So gorgeous!  You have perfect skin!!!!


----------



## Cyclothymic (Mar 26, 2008)

So gorgeous!


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Mar 26, 2008)

your skin is FLAWLESS!!!!!!! might it be too much trouble if i ask for your skincare regimen??? =)


----------



## .meg. (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_OMG...this has just become one of my all time favorite looks. So so pretty!_

 

Same here. So beautiful!


----------



## ZoeKat (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, I love it!  This is one of the prettiest looks I have ever seen.  I'm definitely checking out that Nars duo now...


----------



## Pei (Mar 27, 2008)

You look really radiant & beautiful!
I wish I could wear those colours!


----------



## .k. (Mar 27, 2008)

love it! should do a tut! the colors are so pretty!


----------



## briiisa (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks great! Even your before picture is nice!


----------



## amoona (Mar 27, 2008)

wow this is beautiful. your eyes look so much bigger. it's a great look.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 27, 2008)

Your face is flawless.  Beautiful look!


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 27, 2008)

I love your lips!


----------



## Jot (Mar 27, 2008)

lovely x


----------



## babyu21 (Mar 27, 2008)

Amazing is all I can say!


----------



## charlieee (Mar 27, 2008)

beautiful! and your skin is really gooooood =)


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 27, 2008)

You are so beautiful, with or without makeup!  Love this look!


----------



## vintage (Mar 27, 2008)

makeup


----------



## shaolinsilver (Mar 27, 2008)

beautiful before and after!  I love how this look accentuates your natural beauty, I notice you before I notice the makeup =)


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 27, 2008)

That looks gorgeous! You have really nice skin.


----------



## n_c (Mar 27, 2008)

You are just a naturally beautiful girl.


----------



## Divinity (Mar 27, 2008)

This look just makes you glow!  LOVE it


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Mar 27, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## makeupgal (Mar 27, 2008)

Okay, no fair, why can't I look that beautiful without makeup?  This look is stunning.  Your skin is amazing.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 27, 2008)

the lips are pimpin


----------



## ratoo (Mar 27, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 27, 2008)

very pretty! you should do a tut. for this look... i love the pink above the chocolate


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 27, 2008)

aww

well this FOTD started off with the intention of being a tut, but then I got impatient with documenting each step I gave up...when I apply makeup, I pretty much do it in less than 10 mins for the whole face...the faster, the better the result for some odd reason

I will try to complete a tut one day...when I have a week off haha.


----------



## GENESISLEXY (Mar 27, 2008)

I love how the pink and brown go so well together.  Love the eyes!!!  They are gorgeous!  the whole look is!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 28, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## Emmi (Mar 28, 2008)

You look beautiful. You have very beautiful skin!


----------



## htwoo19 (Mar 28, 2008)

beautiful and clean!


----------



## Padmita (Mar 28, 2008)

That's so awesome! I love your clean look!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 28, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## meiming (Mar 28, 2008)

i love love love your eyes! it totally just sucked me in and they are so perfectly shaped...I am completely jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would totally love a tut of this when you can and how do you take your pictures? mine never come out well enough to post, even when I'm happy with my makeup that day


----------



## juliankrby (Mar 28, 2008)

You are so pretty you look like a model they need to put this beautiful lady in magazines!


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 30, 2008)

This is just beautiful! I love this! I've done the same makeup today but with dupes of the Nars duo e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And now I want to get my hands on this awesome lipgloss you're wearing!!!


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm speechless about this one.  Just beautiful!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 30, 2008)

_*You are radiantly beautiful, with or without makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## gohgoomah (Apr 3, 2008)

i lovelovelove all your looks! you're absolutely beautiful temptasia!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was wondering though, what do you use to apply your mufe f&b?


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gohgoomah* 

 
_i lovelovelove all your looks! you're absolutely beautiful temptasia!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was wondering though, what do you use to apply your mufe f&b?_

 
Clean fingers. Gently tapping areas where I need it and blend lightly. Since it's quite sheer, it's easy to blend with fingers.


----------



## Lucky13mjo (Apr 5, 2008)

I am in complete awe!  You look flawless!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 5, 2008)

Gorgeous look-you have fabulous skin (before and after!)
I think the blush looks perfect


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 5, 2008)

wow!! this is so unbelievably pretty!!


----------



## orangetammy (May 3, 2008)

OMG this is SOOO BEAUTIFUL seriously!!!! so elegant and I LOVE how the lips and cheek color compliment the EYES really well.. 

can u please please please do a tutorial on this ? thx!


----------



## Briar (May 3, 2008)

You have the most amazing porcelain skin, I'm soooo jealous.


----------



## chocodcocoa (May 3, 2008)

your looks are always so elegant yet sexy <3


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (May 3, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## XShear (May 3, 2008)

Your gorgeous ... I love all your FOTDs!


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 4, 2008)

You are so talented.


----------



## RoseMe (Oct 29, 2008)

You are so beautiful - even without make up!  I'm green with envy!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Oct 29, 2008)

I love this look so pretty I think I will save this and try later on and your skin is flawless you are pretty without makeup too


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 29, 2008)

Either way you're beautiful


----------



## luvmkup (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh my gosh, you're so pretty, you honestly look like a model.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 29, 2008)

pretty! love the pink!


----------



## NauteeJo (Oct 29, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 29, 2008)

holy crap you're just stunning in the before picture.
blinking gorgeous!


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 29, 2008)

very pretty i want to try this


----------



## pangie (Nov 6, 2008)

i too am going to try this look.  thanks!  btw, you look great!


----------



## ratmist (Nov 6, 2008)

You look absolutely stunning.  Those colours suit you so beautifully.  I'm going to try this pink-brown combination when I have the chance!


----------



## Gadook (Nov 6, 2008)

you look BEAUTIFUL!
I'll try to find matching colors in my stash so I can try...
thanks!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 6, 2008)

Lol, i like the before and after. The look is beautiful...


----------

